# H110i GTX und welche Lüfter... oder doch lieber Custom WaKü



## PraetorAce (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

nachdem ich ein bisschen mit OC herumprobiert habe, möchte ich nun den nächsten Schritt wagen.
Getreu dem Motto, das dickste was reinpasst, liebäugle ich gerade mit der Corsair H110i GTX die ja super Temperaturen liefern soll und mit den geeigneten Lüftern sogar silent tauglich ist. Fragt sich nur welche Lüfter das sind. Noisblocker und Noctua höre ich immer wieder wobei deren Preise ganz schön heftig sind. Ich habe in meinem Aerocool DS Cube momentan einen Alpenföhn Wing boost 2 (Blood Red Plus 2 - Alpenfohn) als intake und überlege ob ich nicht noch einen 2. dazu kaufen soll um die AiO zu bemannen. Der Lüfter ist bei 100% halt schon deutlich hörbar und ich bin nicht sicher ob der Statische Druck ausreicht, da die Luft durch den Radiator und das Mesh im Gehäusedeckel muss. Sind die teureren Lüfter ihren Aufpreis in dieser Hinsicht wert?

Ein  Gedankengang ist ob ich nicht doch lieber zur Custom WaKü greifen soll, weil:
- ich bestimmt irgendwann eine zukünftige  Graka Wasserkühlen möchte oder sogar auf einen SLI/Crossfire setzen werde und
- ich dann nur noch Graka Block(s) und Schläuche brauche
- ich Spaß am Basteln habe und es einfach nochmal viel besser aussieht 

Was mich momentan zurückhält:
- eine AiO passt momentan besser zu meinen Bedürfnissen 
- Optik kommt in meinem Case, wegen des Layouts nicht zur Geltung
- Es dauert noch bis ich meinen 6600k upgrade und vor der Next gen möchte ich nicht in einen GPU block investieren, sprich eine custom Wakü wäre bis auf weiteres overkill

Wie sähe denn eine Kostenaufstellung für eine CPU only WaKü aus, mit späterer Möglichkeit zur Erweiterung?
Ich weiß  natürlich welche Teile es ungefähr braucht aber da beispielsweise für einen CPU block  30 oder 150€ ausgeben kann bin ich etwas verloren.


Vielen Dank im Voraus,
mit freundlichen Grüßen
PraetorAce

P.S.: inb4 kauf dir nen ordentlichen Luftkühler


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Februar 2016)

Wenn es unbedingt iwas mit Flüssigkeit sein soll, dann würde ich eine Custom Wakü kaufen.
Eine H110i GTX (bzw jede AiO) kühlt nicht nennenswert besser als ein guter Lüftkühler. AiOs kosten nur mehr und sind dank nicht entkoppelter Pumpe idR lauter als Luftkühler.

Also würde ich mir entweder den hier kaufen: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp (84000000135) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder ein ordentliches Gehäuse und eine Custom Wakü. In dein DS Cube kriegst du keine vernünftige Wakü rein.


----------



## PraetorAce (19. Februar 2016)

Ein 140mm Tower war beim zusammenstellen des Recheners auch meine erste Wahl, allerdings, passt das ganze nicht mit dem Abstand Sockel zu PCI-E slot.
Dass, jede leistungsstarke AiO einen Lüftkühler abhängt steht meinses Wissens nach außer Frage. Zudem ist in kompakten Gehäusen die gesamttemperatur des Systems deutlich besser, da die Hitze von der Quelle weggetragen wird.
Da ich die 3,5" HDD bay ausgebaut habe sollte locker platz für Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter sein.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Februar 2016)

PraetorAce schrieb:


> Dass, jede leistungsstarke AiO einen Lüftkühler abhängt steht meinses Wissens nach außer Frage.


Eben nicht  bei max. RPM 2-3 Grad Kühler, bei low RPM idR etwas wärmer.


PraetorAce schrieb:


> Zudem ist in kompakten Gehäusen die gesamttemperatur des Systems deutlich besser, da die Hitze von der Quelle weggetragen wird.


Im DS Cube aber nicht. Hat keinen anderen Effekt als würdest du 2 Gehäuselüfter installieren. Außerdem werden RAM und VRMs deutlich heißer, da der normalerweise durch einen Luftkühler erzeugte Luftstrom fehlt.


PraetorAce schrieb:


> Da ich die 3,5" HDD bay ausgebaut habe sollte locker platz für Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter sein.


Es geht aber um Radiatorfläche. Ein 240er lohnt sich nicht. Allerdings hast du, Mainboard Layout sei dank, keinen Platz für einen Luftkühler. Deswegen würde ich zu einer Custom Wakü greifen.


----------



## PraetorAce (20. Februar 2016)

Theoretisch kann ich mit etwas leichtem modding 2 280mm Radiatoren in das Gehäuse Packen. 1x im Deckel und 1x in der Front anstatt des 200mm Lüfters. Ich weiß nicht wie gut du das Gehäuse kennst, doch, wenn die Lüfter nicht zu dick sind passen sie sogar direkt in die Plastikabdeckungen. Die Laufwerkschächte habe ich ebenfalls ausgebaut. 
Was glaubst du wäre der Kostenpunkt für eine gute Custom WaKü?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Februar 2016)

Ich schätze so 250€ CPU only sollte man schon investieren, dann hat man gleich relativ hochwertige Komponenten.

Kannst ja mal hier vorbeischauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html


----------



## PraetorAce (20. Februar 2016)

Danke, den Guide habe ich schon gelesen. Prinzipiell hätte ich auch mehr bock auf Custom. Ich glaube das kann mir keiner von außen beantworten  
Der Punkt ist halt, dass die 280mm AiO meinen Macho 120 sicherlich eindeutig an seinen Platz verweist. 
Einen CPU only loop würde ich erstmal auch mit einem 280 Rad betreiben (360 passt nicht rein und 2x 280 ist übertireben) und ich glaube, dass der ca. doppelt so hohe Preis die paar Grad mehr nicht rechtfertigt. 
Glaubst du die Wing Boosts eignen sich als Radiatorlüfer?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (20. Februar 2016)

PraetorAce schrieb:


> Glaubst du die Wing Boosts eignen sich als Radiatorlüfer?



Das kommt auf den Radiator an. Aber für die meisten sollten sie reichen.


----------



## the_leon (21. Februar 2016)

nein, die WingBoost  eignen sich nicht als Radilüfter, da geht wegen dem Rahmen Leistung verloren.


----------



## marvinj (21. Februar 2016)

Die Wingboost eignen sich überhaupt nicht als Radiatorlüfter. Da musst du schon zu einem 20€ Modell greifen, wie z.B. die Noctua.
Bei den Radiatorlüftern immer auf die Rahmenhalterung und Form achten.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

wing boost sind für radis absoluter mist
ich empfehle da nb pl 1/2 bzw wenn mann will die pwm variante, die heist glaub ich plps oder so
die haben nen rshmen dabei den du untendrunter machst dann dichtet das ab und die luft kann nicht unnötig entweichen. die dichten zwar ohne abdichtung auch ganz gut ab aber dann beseht durch kleine spalten die möglichkeit von geräuschen, mit den abdichtungen eliminierst du das prob

und ja ich stimme da absolut zu wenn dann custom... kowaküs sind für style bzw fürs modding... p/l mäsig sind sie absoluter schrott meistens vor sllem weil du eigentlich immer die lpgter tauschen musst was das p/l nicht besser werden lässt


----------



## PraetorAce (21. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube ich werde mich für Custom entscheiden. Danke für die Tipps.
In meinem Case bringt eine Custom WaKü aber optisch gar nichts. Vielleicht baue ich mein eigenes Case. Ich habe da schon ein paar Ideen aber das ist ein Thread für eine andere Zeit.


----------



## Noxxphox (21. Februar 2016)

gibt auch für angemesene preise gute wakü cases^^
muss ja nicht so nen overkill case wie mein 900d sein, man kann da auch deutlich kleinere nehmen muss dafür aber absriche bgei der menge und gröse der radiatoren machen und hat etwas bastelei... aber mach was du für richtig hälst, ist ja dein pc und du bestimmt in was fürn zuhause er ziehen soll


----------



## PraetorAce (22. Februar 2016)

jup Hab schon im WaKü Case thread geschaut. Was mir aber auch wichtig ist ist ein kleines Format. ich dachte da an sowas mit micro ATX, ATX PSU und Platz für 2x 280mm (ist ja genug für CPU und bis zu 2 Grappas) ohne dass man gefühlt einen eigen Raum für den Tower braucht.


----------



## the_leon (22. Februar 2016)

Hm, wie wäre es mit nem Enthoo Evolv mAtx?


----------



## PraetorAce (23. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Hm, wie wäre es mit nem Enthoo Evolv mAtx?



das ist echt ein nettes kleines Gehäuse. Ich denke aber, dass ich für den Preis im Eigenbau auch recht weit komme. jetzt muss ich nur erstmal 3D modeling lernen um ein realistisches Modell herzustellen


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

PraetorAce schrieb:


> das ist echt ein nettes kleines Gehäuse. Ich denke aber, dass ich für den Preis im Eigenbau auch recht weit komme. jetzt muss ich nur erstmal 3D modeling lernen um ein realistisches Modell herzustellen



Glaub mir eines.
Ich hab das nicht nur einmal gemacht, und es war eig. IMMER teurer als n fertiges Case zu kaufen
Und es gibt ja auch noch billigere Cases, wie das Define S


----------



## PraetorAce (23. Februar 2016)

jup, da hast du recht. aber mir gehts auch um die Größe. 
Momentan ist mein Desgn pipapo, HxBxT 340mmx250mmx340mm mit mATX und 2x 280mm bis zu 85mm inkl. Lüfter. was ich noch austüfteln muss ist ob ich einen DVD Laufwerschacht mache und wo sich Pumpe und Reservoir gut machen würden.
Wenn du schonmal Cases gebaut hast, darf ich dich ggf. mit Fragen bombardieren ?


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

Also was so ungefähr die von dir angestrebte Größe ist.
Aerocool Xpredator Cube Micro-ATX Gehause - schwarz
Corsair Carbide Air 24 Micro-ATX / Mini-ITX Cube - schwarz
anidees AI-7MW Micro-ATX-Cube - weiss

Mit Fragen kannst du mich auch bombardieren.
Aber bitte per PN


----------

